# Iaido Pickle Fork



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for lookin'


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Smooth with no wasted motion...getting better all the time. I know the coin hit isn't far away...keep after it!!

Todd


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great vid!! Gonna have to call you Jelly Joe pretty soon


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Or Pickle Jelly


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's fast Joe!! Good shootin


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> That's fast Joe!! Good shootin


Thanks fellas! Just don't call me late for dinner.

Todd, I'm workin' on that coin....


----------

